# Nomad not seeing one DVR (HR21P-200)



## Lane Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

My Nomad is installed and working with two DVRs, but does not see the third DVR (the one I bought it for). All three DVRs have the same settings for sharing and allowing external devices and I have tried restarting the third DVR & the Nomad twice without any luck.

The Nomad web page indicated it works with HD DVR (model HR20 or later) so I ordered one. The manual lists models R22, HR20, HR21, HR22, HR23 and HR24 and "additional models may be added in the future."

The problem DVR is a HR21P-200.

Should this DVR work with the Nomad or is it one that may be added "in the future"?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

:welcome_s
I can't answer the model issue, but have you checked the DVR Playlist Manager under your client software Settings? You can Hide specific DVRs from showing up on your devices; maybe that unit is just hidden (I wish you could do this on the whole house DVRs).


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

Lane Wilson said:


> Should this DVR work with the Nomad or is it one that may be added "in the future"?


What software version is on your HR21P?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Also check that DVR's Whole Home settings under "External Devices". Be sure all are set to "Allow".


----------



## Lane Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the reply.

I checked the Nomad client settings and only the two DVRs show up in the "Manage Your DVRs" section. The missing one is not listed.

The HR21P has software 0x4d1

I double checked the Whole-Home setup. All three external device settings are set to "allow".


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Lane Wilson said:


> Thanks for the reply.
> 
> I checked the Nomad client settings and only the two DVRs show up in the "Manage Your DVRs" section. The missing one is not listed.
> 
> ...


How is the HR21P connected the network?
DECA? Ethernet?

What are the IP addresses and subnets of each DVR. Nomad too.
Its shown in the settings on the client.


----------



## Lane Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

All DVRs are connected using DECA ethernet coax adapters. All three have a "home run" coax from the 8 port SWM-8 and another DECA to connect to the router.

DVR#1
192.168.1.29 255.255.255.0

DVR#2
192.168.1.16 255.255.255.0

HR21P 
192.168.1.18 255.255.255.0

Nomad-
I did not find any network information in the Nomad PC client under settings.
Based on its MAC address, the router indicates it is 192.168.1.9

...Found it in help - system info - IP is 192.168.1.9:8082


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Mr. Wilson: 

I had a conversation with the DIRECTV engineers and they tell me the HR21P is not supported by Nomad right now. They are looking into possibly supporting it in the future.


----------



## Lane Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you!

I thought that could be the problem.


----------



## Brent04 (Nov 23, 2004)

What does the P in HR21P mean?


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Pro

It is in a rack mountable case with additional cooling..


----------



## tcrabtree (Oct 19, 2011)

I had the same problem with my HR21P. I worked with DirecTv tech support to test. They hacked/changed my receiver to an "HR21-200" and the Nomad started working but caused several problems with my HR21P. They have since switched my account back to an "HR21P-200". Would you be so kind as to check your HR21P setup settings to see if your model displays as HR21P/200 or HR21/200. I suspect that they simply switched their database on my account rather than changing the setting on the machine itself. If you could check what your machine says, it would answer that question. Thanks.


----------



## Lane Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

Under Menu -> Setup -> System Setup the display shows the Receiver as a HR21/200 even though it is a HR21P. I am not sure if it has always been that or if it changed at some point.


----------



## tcrabtree (Oct 19, 2011)

Thank you. So it appears that the only change they made for me was the model number in their account database. (from HR21P to HR21 for testing) The Nomad must look there to see what receivers I am supposed to have. My account correctly shows HR21P now and Nomad no longer connects. My receiver shows HR21/200. If you want to help them debug, ask them to flip yours!


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Pro
> 
> It is in a rack mountable case with additional cooling..


This is unfortunate as my only two recievers are HR21Ps. Changing the model type on my account is not an option as it has other side effects.


----------



## Lane Wilson (Feb 7, 2009)

My HR21P is now showing up in Nomad.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Yes, DirecTV has now enabled the HR21p-200 for Nomad...


----------

